
The Entrepreneur Bubble - abstractbill
http://earlystagevc.typepad.com/earlystagevc/2005/10/the_web_20_entr.html
======
pg
Where this guy goes wrong is that he assumes (without realizing it) that
there's some limit on the number of startups there can be. But that's probably
not true.

No one proposes there's any limit on the number of people who can be employed
by companies with thousands of people. Why should there be any limit on how
many fragments that effort can be broken into?

~~~
davidw
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transaction_cost

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Coase

(if I'm correct in my admittedly superficial understanding of his work)

Although that's probably not what the article's author had in mind when
writing it, and I think it's a bit tangential to the feeling that I get too
that there is a bit of froth in the market.

I'd agree with you that there's plenty of room out there, but offhand, I'd say
the question to ask is whether the "width" of what startups are working on is
growing proportionally to the number of startups, rather than simply the
"depth" (people working on similar things).

------
Alex3917
False Dilemma. The author frames it as if its a choice between starting a
startup that has a high probability of failing or doing nothing. However, most
people who don't start startups have to work work for big companies, which
have all the same problems but worse.

~~~
davidw
There are opportunity costs involved with starting a company instead of
working at BigCo, and if there is, as the article says, an "entrepreneur
bubble", then some people are doubtless making the wrong choice.

------
volida
the writer of the articles compares two unequal things. The 80s with this
era... The situation is a lot different. People back then didn't have any
other channel to reach potential users, than marketting, which they had to
pay.

The web is a new place, and the market is broader and global. You can be next
to your grandma in Greece and sell to a client as far as Brazil through word
of mouth......

my friends don't let some static minds trick you.

shall the best (lim best -> oo) win ;) ...

